
iRobot Announces Sale of Defense and Security Business - atroyn
http://media.irobot.com/2016-02-04-iRobot-Announces-Sale-of-Defense-Security-Business-to-Arlington-Capital-Partners
======
JoeAltmaier
Ah! That's why they put me off, when I contacted them about working in one of
those divisions.

